# Dordin



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Would anyone know of anyone in the US which has Dordin's? Thanks, Don.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi DON, Welcome to pigeon talk. I have never heard of DORDIN'S I check my Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds could not find anything on the breed. Can you tell us a little some thing about this breed,is it a tumbler or roller type. .GEORGE


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

They were a Strain of Racing Pigeons that I 1st saw in the mid/late 1970's.. Very large long winged birds on the Large size all way round... Mostly Blue Bars.... They didn't race very well in So. California, but do remember one that was an xlit racer up to 150mi. only....... Don't think this is the right way to spell it Dordin though??... Don't know of anyone that still has them... Happy


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Dordins*

I used to have DORDISN 15 years agao and I know several top flyers who still keep that family and do very well, if you want u can import them from Ireland as most US flyers will not part with them....


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I did have what i thought was nice dordins. Back in the late 70s. Picked them up from a person who imported them . He has passed away years ago. Now they were not BIG birds medium to medium large. But I have not seen any in years.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I was out of racing for 25 years. I had dordin's, and loved them. They were on the large size, and are very attractive birds. I have found some in australia, but am trying to locate some in the US. Thanks, Don.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I live in central California, and if I am unable to locate any dordins, could any of you recommend any reputable breeders close by? Thanks, Don McGowen.


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Read this 
http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/archives/featured_articles/36


----------



## pigeonhawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Did anyone ever locate anyone in the US with Dordin pigeons? I am looking to get in contact with anyone who still has this breed.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The only ones I found were in Australia.


----------



## pigeonhawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I did find some out of the US, but the shipping and other misc fees are pretty high. I sure do miss my old Dordins from "back in the day."


----------



## brentpigeonguy (Nov 14, 2009)

*Have Dordins*



pigeonhawk said:


> Did anyone ever locate anyone in the US with Dordin pigeons? I am looking to get in contact with anyone who still has this breed.


I have Dordins
Brent Busselberg
262-347-6384


----------

